# 2005 Nissan Murano Crapy Headlights



## Yuriy (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone know of any good way to improve headlights in 05 Murano, I’ve installed brighter bulbs (Sullivan I think) and lighting improved but not by much, I leave in a rural area and driving at night through mid farm roads with no street lights is a challenge. Was wondering if anyone has any suggestions regarding this topic. I haven’t tried to adjust the lights to point up higher so I could see the road up a head. Pretty much my high beams on Murano is like regular low beams on any other car.


----------



## 2005 4x4 Pathfinder (Nov 2, 2009)

I had to replace them today on my wifes 2004 Murano.

The lamps are in a place where you can barely get to.

What you need to replace headlamps

1) midgets
2) long adjustable pliers
3) new bulbs
4) optional alcoholic beverage


Mechanics should have one day a year to kick the crap out of engineers and designers.


.


----------

